# [pfSense] ACPI Trap and kernel panic



## rezal209 (May 31, 2011)

Hello!

I have a pfSense 2.0-RC1 under FreeBSD but sometimes during pfSense running I had a kernel panic due to an acpi trap:







To avoid it, I tried to disable ACPI on boot.

But since I did that, pfSense asks me to reconfigure my interfaces (vlan y/n, LAN, WAN). But this time the autodetection doesn't work and even if I type "bge0" manually, pfSense said that this interface didn't exist. (it was the former name of this interface before I disabled ACPI).

Then, I don't know what to do. My server is a Dell Poweredge series. Have you got any idea to bypass kernel panics (if I enable again ACPI) or a way to assign again correctly and definitly my interfaces (if I put ACPI disabled).

Thanks.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 31, 2011)

Note: Topics about PC-BSD | FreeNAS | DesktopBSD | m0N0WALL | pfSense | Debian GNU/kFreeBSD


----------

